# 3D TV Channels Set to Launch



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/158599

I guess at least when nothing is on TV, you can watching nothing in 3D


----------



## bluekingdom (Dec 23, 2009)

Is HD / Bluray going to be out of date already? Or is it HD/ Bluray with 3D glasses?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

BlueRay will have to be changed for 3D, so all the early purchasers of BR players get the shaft.  You still need the glasses, not to mention a new TV!


----------

